# MAC Jewelescent swatches



## lara (Oct 21, 2006)

Please place all your Jewelescent swatches in this thread, please!

Pictures only, and please keep chatter in the Jewelescent colour story thread.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Nov 4, 2006)

This hideous pic was done in natural light with a crap camera.  Sorry, but you'll get the idea.  The swatches are on unprimed skin and one single swipe only.  Apologies for not being cleverer.  
NC47


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 22, 2006)

Glitter Eye Liners on NC45 skin







To the Left-Divine Lime Glitter Eye Liner
To the Right-Peacocky Glitter Eye Liner


----------



## mezzamy (Nov 22, 2006)

*Copperclast Comparison*

Originally posted by cingels on MUA

http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...47174918&ipn=2

Click for full-size


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 22, 2006)

*Jadeye & Delphic*






Jadeye is on the left, Delphic is on the right.






Fluidlines swatches: Delphic, Jadeye, Shade

Glitterliner swatch: Oxidate (far lower right - it's not a lipgloss!)

Lip stuff swatches (lipgelees swatched in store, sorry it's so badly done):
Heartfelt Pink (top) with Moonstone just below it
To the right of Moonstone (L-R) is Gemshine and Dame in a Dress
To the left of Moonstone is Amber Russe
Below Moonstone is Gilded Kiss
Below Gilded Kiss is Languish l/g.  The plumminess of Languish doesn't come out, but it's quite different from Gilded Kiss.







I'm wearing Oxidate over Delineate - love it!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Nov 22, 2006)

*Click each one to view full size.*


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Nov 25, 2006)

Amber Russe lip gelee on NW15


----------



## Risser (Dec 4, 2006)

Blue Peep, Delphic and Jadeye





Jadeye





Moonstone & Gilded Kiss





Moonstone





Gilded Kiss





Swatch





Astonish





Glitter Eye Liner





Other pics...
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m...rovski/Swatch/


----------



## addicted_2color (Dec 5, 2006)

Copperclast pigment:






Jewelmarine glitter:






Astonish allover gloss





All four of the glitterliners!!


----------



## Ascella (Dec 9, 2006)

Divine Lime and Spunsilver


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Dec 12, 2006)

Fluidliner Jadeye and Glitter Eye Liner


----------



## k_im (Jan 3, 2007)




----------

